# Split up but still living with ex



## lostnfound (23 Sep 2014)

We split up, mostly because of the lovely means test. I don't want to depend on anyone financially especially not if the state tells me to.
We still live together. Can it be a problem? 
I just go to the SW office, fill the form and that's it? Should I expect furter questions? I have a joint account with him, should I close it?

Thanks​


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Sep 2014)

If you've split up why have you still got a joint account? If you're split up why are you still living together?

For all intents and purposes you are still a couple in the eyes of Social Welfare. What you are attempting to do could be constituted as an effort to defraud.

You'll not get away with it.


----------



## lostnfound (23 Sep 2014)

I can separate the accounts, that won't be a problem.
But without having any relatives in Ireland it is not an easy thing to move from one day to another. Especially if you have a year long lease agreement and can't afford paying rent on your own. Or if you get a generous €110 a week?? Nowadays nobody lets out places to uneployed people.
I know couples who split up but lived in the same house, you don't necessarily hate your ex.
Also I think it was unfair to pay tax as a single but get less JS payment for being cohabitant.


----------



## DB74 (24 Sep 2014)

So basically you split up for financial reasons mainly because of the means test but want to live in the same house. So if you say that you are split up then you will get more money and then you can get back together.

Hmmmm


----------



## 44brendan (24 Sep 2014)

There is an indication of SW fraud relating to this post. The investigation service are extremely active in this area and will come down hard on those who are found to be defrauding the system. 


> I don't want to depend on anyone financially especially not if the state tells me to


Are you not depending on the State financially and appear to be looking for advice in how to defraud the system?? Sometimes I despair!!!!!


----------

